# Here's a few pics taken in the backyard.



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

With my new Canon S1 IS. I'm pretty pleased with it so far. I know I need more experience, but I'm learning.........slowly but surely.....lol 
By the way, what is MACRO?

Kelly

The dog is my baby.........she gets awfully wore out by a day at the beach! lol


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Another*

This is one of the squirrels that likes to torment my dogs......


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Macro is what the flower picture is.............
Bob


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Isee,

do you know much about growing Hibiscus? if so, how do you achieve a healthy balance of plant growth versus blooming flowers?


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Macro.....Also “minimum focus distance” or “near focus distance.” The closest distance to which a lens can approach a subject and still achieve focus.

Just as the human eye cannot focus on an object closer than a few centimetres or so, so a camera lens cannot focus on objects closer than its minimum or close focus distance.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

nice pics, keep em coming


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Txfirenfish said:


> Macro.....Also "minimum focus distance" or "near focus distance." The closest distance to which a lens can approach a subject and still achieve focus.
> 
> Just as the human eye cannot focus on an object closer than a few centimetres or so, so a camera lens cannot focus on objects closer than its minimum or close focus distance.


Thanks. That breaks it down for me. I've heard people mention MACRO before, but wans't sure exactly what it was. I think I have what is called a macro mode on my camera, but I didn't use it. I keep forgeting that I have other modes besides "auto".....lol

I've never had a camera that had different modes that I'm aware of, and i don't know YET how to use them all. Or when to use them......?

Cutter thanks for the encouragement. I think you shoot some of the best pictures I've seen. I'm sure I can learn alot from you.

Later,Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

galbayfisher said:


> Isee,
> 
> do you know much about growing Hibiscus? if so, how do you achieve a healthy balance of plant growth versus blooming flowers?


Well, I don't know alot about them yet. I've killed my fair share in the past, and have had plenty that didn't hardly bloom. But.......this one so far is doing great. Thanks to MOM! She gave me a few pointers while she was down.

Pinch off the old blooms when they fold up. Don't let soil completely dry outb, but don't over water either. And I water them with Blooming plant fertilizer every 7-10 days. Using a watering pot where I can water the leaves and the soil. She also told me to NOT let them get direct afternoon sun, once it gets real hot this summer. She said it would burn the leaves up.

Now, this having been said..........I am no expert on them and this is my first real go at keeping one alive and blooming. We'll see how it goes as the summer progresses.

Have a good one........Kelly


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I'll state the obvious.....The seagulls were NOT taken in my backyard....oops.

Just realized I had that one in there on the title...."pics from my yard".....goofy me...


----------

